# turbo oil issue



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

So overall I'm happy with my rear mount turbo build only problem I have is an oil issue and it seems to be more after I shut car down and then start it back up after a few I'm blowing oil out the exhaust and intake sides of the turbo not a massive amount but its enough I check my pump when running and its flowing oil not a straight flow but in spurts I'm also wondering if oil is bleeding back to turbo when shut down just need some input before I get mad and take it all off thanks


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

Did you ever solve this problem?


----------

